# Healthcare (Urostomy Bags)



## lorainemooney (Jul 12, 2011)

I am a forty year old woman who nearly died due to devloping bladder cancer last year. As a result of which I now have to wear a urostomy bag. Due to my near brush with death I decided a change of lifestyle is needed. Both my kids are over 18 and I met my boyfriend (who lives in cyprus) last April. I'm considering a move but I don't know what will happen with regards to my Urostomy bags. Can i get them free? Or will i have to pay for them in Cyprus??
Any help would be much appreciated.

Loraine x


----------

